# Micro Knobby 24" in Deutschland?



## kalinkabuddy (19. September 2011)

Habe mit der Sufu nichts gefunden.

Hat jemand Rat?

Grüße
buddy


----------



## kalinkabuddy (1. Oktober 2011)

puhuush


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalinkabuddy (3. November 2011)

schubs


----------



## Deleted 10349 (10. November 2011)

... "micro knobby 24" shop" bei google eingeben ... 
... http://www.mk-bikeshop.de/parts/parts_frame_seite.htm
... Rubrik: Parts -> Reifen


----------

